# How to melt the barrel on your MG



## comiso90 (Nov 22, 2007)

Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com

The manual recommends 5-10 round bursts, not 5-10 meter belts.

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 22, 2007)

Gotta love that sh!t, and that all too familiar red glow to those of us who've been there....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep, but it looks even better at night. There's a sure sign that you are about due for a barrel change.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 22, 2007)

yep....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2007)

Dumb @ss !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2007)

How so CC? Just having some fun. Hell for all we know hordes of raving mad Chinese may return.


----------



## bigZ (Nov 23, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> How so CC? Just having some fun. Hell for all we know hordes of raving mad Chinese may return.



In that case I would prefer a Vickers Machine Gun. Capable of firing 7 days non stop.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2007)

We had an idiot melt the barrel on his M-60D. It bent a few mm.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 24, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We had an idiot melt the barrel on his M-60D. It bent a few mm.


But this never happened in the movies!! LOL


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive had the wonderful blessing of having to change out M-60 barrels in combat.... Theres a reason why we carried spare barrels....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ive had the wonderful blessing of having to change out M-60 barrels in combat.... Theres a reason why we carried spare barrels....



We never had a problem with it in combat. We just pulled them in the aircraft and used the gloves and swapped out the barrels. It is just a click of a switch.

Then again though we hardly ever had to do so because well we used the whole burst method that you are supposed to.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Hehe, burst method... When we would pull a left or right drop, the 60's go full auto, as well as everybody else...

Everyone knows how long a barrel on full auto will last???

Not long enough...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2007)

That would certainly keep the baddies heads down.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup, withdrawl under HEAVY fire suppression...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

We never really had the need to fire like that though unless we were landing into an LZ and then it would be put out as much lead as possible until the infantry was out and into some kind of protective posture.


----------



## breadroll (Dec 9, 2007)

When in doubt, empty your magazine


----------

